# Rome: Kitchen Cost



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

So I found what appears to be a lovely apartment in a lovely district of Rome. The only problem is that the kitchen isn't there. I gather from other forums that this is common; that the renter supplies the kitchen and moves it with him. 

How much does it cost to have a kitchen installed? (I know that there will be a range of prices; avoid the "it depends" response please.)

Where would I go to get one?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a look here at Mondo to get an idea. There is also Ikea, both are lower cost end. I would normally say look local as you get better service and price usually, but Rome Mmmm.. perhaps not


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Look local?*

Thank you for the reference. I'm assuming that this cabinetry plus appliances and labor would run around 3K.

Other than pounding the streets how would I "look local"? I am so used to finding everything on the Internet; is that how things are done here? If so what search terms would I use? I keep finding restaurants.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

RetireInRome said:


> Thank you for the reference. I'm assuming that this cabinetry plus appliances and labor would run around 3K.
> 
> Other than pounding the streets how would I "look local"? I am so used to finding everything on the Internet; is that how things are done here? If so what search terms would I use? I keep finding restaurants.


No, if my pitiful Italian is aiding rather than hindering me for once it appears that the appliances are included in those quotes at Mondo.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

My Italian is also pitiful, but using google translate might help. Use the yellow pages to search, and no, it is not normal to use the web here... 
Yep, to me there does seem to be some deals they have that include appliances. Delivery and fitting realy boost the cost, it's likely worth also looking at Ikea if these at Mondo are of interest...


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

The landlord would know who can supply a kitchen. Ask him/her for a reference. He probably has several, in fact. IKEA kitchens can be really nothing but junk and Mondo as well, if you don't want to pay for quality. IKEA doesn't have ANY quality in my opinion.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, you know what they say about opinions. I find Ikea to be strong in the durable department and vaguely stylish in the suburban sense. Again keep in mind I'm inquiring about outfitting a two room (three if you count the "loft" as they do) apartment of some 60 sq/m. This isn't a seaside villa or anything.

We're drifting from the point. The search terms used above in the Yellow Pages link were the magic key for finding kitchen installers using the web by which of course I mean Google. Thanks.

:flypig:

It really wouldn't be a worthwhile post without a flying pig.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

The search term used for the Yellow Pages, "CUCINE COMPONIBILI" i.e. "modular kitchen", turned out to be a great Google Maps search term. Thanks.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Ha! I would say a lot of Mondo stuff is not as good as Ikea from a quality point of view, but it depends on how much you pay. Worth a mention that you pay at Mondo 10% of the total cost for delivery, whereas I think Ikea is a fixed cost. Then again Mondo's charge does normally include assembly. Another thing with them if you are buying smaller items is that you can pick it up yourself from their "Magazzino" (warehouse) , so it might e worth checking where it is.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I forgot to mention Mercatone Uno, which is better than Mondo but I'm not sure if thry're in Rome. That store is all over Abruzzo.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Italia-Mx said:


> I forgot to mention Mercatone Uno, which is better than Mondo but I'm not sure if thry're in Rome. That store is all over Abruzzo.


Thanks. I'll look them up.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

GeordieBorn said:


> Ha! I would say a lot of Mondo stuff is not as good as Ikea from a quality point of view, but it depends on how much you pay. Worth a mention that you pay at Mondo 10% of the total cost for delivery, whereas I think Ikea is a fixed cost. Then again Mondo's charge does normally include assembly. Another thing with them if you are buying smaller items is that you can pick it up yourself from their "Magazzino" (warehouse) , so it might e worth checking where it is.


If things work generally like in the U.S. I'll hire a workman to pick up, assemble, and install a package I pick out.

In general my question has been answered. I presume that I can end up with an installed kitchen for 3K-4K. As the unit appears to be renting for 100E-200E less than what appear to be equivalent ones that's pretty much a break even in 3 years.

:yo:


----------

